# Has anyone successfully lactated for their adopted baby?



## Aimee4311

My best friend will be adopting her sister's baby when it is born. She has always wanted to breastfeed and thought it wasn't possible with an adopted baby, but I told her it was. I gave her a few sites like La Leche League to help her research it. I'm just wondering if anyone on here successfully started lactating for their LO?


----------



## missmayhem

i relactated for my daughter when 6 months

i done loads of research, it's best if your friend chats to her dr gets onto progresteron and a pregnancy dose, then stops it when baby is born, starts domperidone, and pumps every two hours, milk should appear within a few days



very very very best of luck to her


----------



## Aimee4311

Thank you! That's wonderful that you were able to relactate when she was 6 months! :)


----------



## missmayhem

if she needs any advice just get her to pm me


----------



## Aimee4311

I'll let her know for sure! Her sister is only 5 weeks along, so she's got some time. She's researching right now and trying to decide if its the route she wants to go. :) thank you!


----------



## missmayhem

as far as i know the sooner your on progesteron the better your chances are, i'd get her to contact her local BF specailist and see if they can do some research


----------

